
Percentage of Europeans Who Are Willing to Fight a War for Their Country - georgecmu
http://brilliantmaps.com/europe-fight-war/
======
allengeorge
This is the actual reddit thread in which the map was posted:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/5q433o/percentage_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/5q433o/percentage_of_europeans_who_are_willing_to_fight/)

There were some questions about the exact question, and the choice of color to
represent the answers.

